# Tippy's Kidding thread 6/2- Tippy Kidded!!! Hurray, No problems!



## Missy (May 14, 2012)

I got so wrapped up in Willow's kidding thread that I never made one for Tippy, poor girl, who is due now in 17 days. 
Tippy is an Oberhasli and a FF. She is also bred to my spotted nubian.


----------



## Missy (May 14, 2012)

She is not very big, but is confirmed pregnant. I pray all goes well for her, she has been picking at her food today rather than wolfing in down like usual. I am sure she is upset about Willow. They had been together for a while. 

I brought out from the house my little 3 week old nubian doe for her to play with during the day, or at least keep her company. She doesn't seem to interested in the baby though. I guess she will need extra attention from us.


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2012)

Picture update for the day.
Does she look about 2 weeks out? 
Noticed a discharge today.
She moved while triming a few times and now she has a few bald spots


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2012)

one side of her udder is large than the other, they both appear to be well attached, one side is just bigger, is that a problem?


----------



## RPC (May 21, 2012)

Good luck with her Missy.


----------



## Missy (May 22, 2012)

Thank you RPC!


----------



## Missy (May 22, 2012)

Does her udder look like it has gotten any bigger to any of you? In the pictures I think maybe it does at one glance, then at the next glance I think maybe it is not growning at all....


----------



## RPC (May 22, 2012)

I think it has but the first picture of it is hard for me to see.


----------



## crazyland (May 23, 2012)

How does the buck look? Going to be great milk producer combo. 
Good luck! Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Missy (May 23, 2012)

He is a very handsome boy, 









His mother and Grandmothers were/are great producers.

Her mother is this doe:
http://www.welbianfarmdairygoats.com/devonshire-mf-finesse.html


----------



## redtailgal (May 23, 2012)

OH MY!  I want him!

Can I have him? can i? please?  

remember........"if it fits, it ships!"

I'm giving you my bestest smile...........


----------



## Missy (May 23, 2012)

If I could find a nice reasonably priced nigerian dwarf buck/buckling then I would be parting with him. If Tippy has a girl then the doeling will be staying with us, which will mean I will have 2 of Bob Marley's daughters out of my 3 does.


----------



## Missy (May 26, 2012)

Updated Pictures today. How much longer does she look like she has? Anyone see any changes?


----------



## Missy (May 27, 2012)

Udder is slightly fuller, long stringy clear mucus dangling from her lady parts tonight. I wonder if she may go sooner than I thought...


----------



## Missy (May 27, 2012)

I was hoping since Tippy is usually in her own little world, she had not heard of the doe code. On the other hand I should have known she is the herd queen. Anyways, I am sitting in my living room minding my own buisness and I hear "*BLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! * *BLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! *" So I go running out of my house like a bat out of #$%* and it has been raining mind you. I guess I should have known the ground would be a bit slippery, but I wasn't thinking, Tippy continued to *BLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! * and was no where in site. I thought to myself yes...yes...YES! it must be time... and continued to run. I had made it into the pen and half way across the yard to the goat hut and slipped. Right into goat poo head first ...:  As I look up I myself am panting now I see Tippy standing by the back fence staring up and yelling at a nice full oak tree branch just out of her reach. . As I pick my filty self up off of the ground she walks over and lip curls at me.  Finally I am back on my feet and stumbling into the drier area, she wobbles her pregnant self back over to the oak tree and begins looking back up at it. I almost left it there. After much thought I went over, yanked down the branch tossed it on the ground and stalked back out of the goat pen. My little nubian doeling had a very curious look on her face as she watched the whole thing...I think she thought I was drunk....I just know they are having a good laugh about it over a nice oak leaf dessert. 

Willow must have given her pointers. I nearly killed myself jumping out of a moving vehicle for her.  Does it ever get any easier? Or do they truely enjoy messing with us for their entire lives.....

Yup, it has been decided...retaliation is in order. Extra girly part and udder checking tommorrow AND I will be taking more pictures...hehehe


----------



## bonbean01 (May 27, 2012)

oh my...yes...goats and sheep do like to keep us insane...


----------



## GLENMAR (May 28, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OH MY!  I want him!
> 
> Can I have him? can i? please?
> 
> ...


I want him too, and I am closer.


----------



## Missy (May 28, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, again, if I can find a nice Nigerian Dwarf buck, who ever wants him can have him. lol.


----------



## animalmom (May 28, 2012)

Missy;

I have two dashingly handsome Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings LOADED with spots, personality and their moms are great milkers.  Either one would be an absolutely fabulous addition to your herd.

 Redtailgal deserves to have what she wants, nay, needs!  After all she does for the rest of us she definitely deserves some spoiling, wouldn't you agree?

Interested?  Can send pictures of these drool worthy boys.  Come on, you know you want one!    Very insanely reasonably priced!!!

Animal Mom


----------



## Missy (May 28, 2012)

lol, tempting, were are you located?


----------



## animalmom (May 28, 2012)

We are in North Central Texas, about 2 hours from Fort Worth/Dallas.  Come on you know you want to see pictures!  Can't hurt, much, to see pictures!  Could throw in a wether as a friend!

No, I am not an enabler... ok, yes I am an enabler.

Animal Mom


----------



## Missy (May 28, 2012)

You are on the opposite side of the US from me. It probably wont work  I am in UP UP UP State NY.


----------



## animalmom (May 28, 2012)

Well if that isn't a bummer... not that you live way the heck upstate NY, well that too, but the little bucks were practicing how to be civil, charming and how to pack a suitcase... no, the grain does not go in the pockets of the suitcase.  Everyone knows grain goes in a bag and is considered carryon.  Getting them past TSA might be another story.  Got to work on them walking on just their hind legs.

I'm sure there are nice Nigi folks in your part of the grand US.

Animal Mom


----------



## Missy (May 29, 2012)

lol. There are not many Nigerian Dwarf breeders up here actually. I am mainly in Togg., Alpine, pygmy and Lamancha territory.


Tippy's ligs are almost gone, they have been getting softer and harder to find progressively throughout the day.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 29, 2012)

The guy that I got my Nubians from also has Nigerians.

Tin Roof Dairy in Virginia.

He has nice goats.


----------



## crazyland (May 30, 2012)

It has been 4 days since the last pictures.... How is she doing?


----------



## RPC (May 30, 2012)

Any progress?


----------



## Missy (May 31, 2012)

Sorry, Not much to report yet. Ligs dissapeared then one came back a little. She is displaying nesting behavior as of the last few days and today when I checked on her she was hiding out in the shelter and finally got up and came out. She seems unable to hold her tail up by this morning as well.  I attempted to hold her tail up slightly to take a picture.

The Problem I seem to have found is the my notebook and my calender dates seem incorrect. I calendar had Willow bred date as 12/16/2012 with an approx kid date of 5/15/2012. My notebook said she was due on Mother's Day. Willow kidded on mothers day. My Calendar had Tippy bred on 1/4/2012 with a kidding date of 6/2/2012. My notebook said she was due 18 days after Willow. Which would put her at a kid date of today.

Either way she could go anytime. What do you all think? A few more days?


----------



## cindyg (May 31, 2012)

That sure looks like anytime to me!


----------



## Missy (May 31, 2012)

Her udder is more full tonight. I don't have to go into work until 11pm tommorrow night. Maybe she will allow me to be present if she goes soon. Then I have a 3 hour shift on Saturday which will put me out of the house from 1030a-230p.Crossing fingers that she doesn't go then!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 31, 2012)

Your working hours sound as crazy as mine.


----------



## Missy (May 31, 2012)

My hours are all over the place. I go to school online full time, work part time, and write part time. My little man often gets annoyed with me for sitting in front of the computer


----------



## Missy (Jun 1, 2012)

Went out to check on things a few minutes ago to find a thick cable of goop hanging from Tippy's girly parts. I had put my little nubian in with her after Willow died to keep her company. Tippy was following Cami around licking her like a mad woman...Er um... Mad goat. When I went into the pen she began licking me. He ligs are completely gone. Since I have to go to work soon, my other half will be here, I decided I should check things out. I came back inside and scrubbed up and gloved up (I also have Pen G as well as an almost full goat pharmacy on hand now).  upon entering I realized her cervix is a different shape than Willows was. Grr, I thought to myself. I thought I was prepared for everything. Anyways, I have rather small hands but in the entrance to her cervix I could place 2 fingers Or the equivelent of 4 smilies of the nine visable ones above. I am thinking it will be soon. Any opinions? I have a short shift tonight. I am working from 11pm-3am. So I will be gone from about 1030p to 330am. Do you think she will go that soon? She is a FF.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 1, 2012)

It sounds like she will do it tonight. I guess you are not going to be getting any sleep.


----------



## Missy (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol, probably not. I am deciding if I should put in leave for tommorrow fom work as I would from 11am-2pm. So I will have to leave about 1030pm. Or if she will kid before then, and I will be all set. lol. Called the vet and the goat mid wife to let them know what was up. Provided the numbers to my other half so he will know who to call if there is a problem. Hopefully she will wait until at least 330am. Iam hoping things go a little smoother for us this time. Also hoping for a little doeling.


----------



## Missy (Jun 2, 2012)

I am happy things progressed with no problems, Unfortunately it is a boy. But a very handsome boy


----------



## RPC (Jun 2, 2012)

Congrats I am so glad you got a happy healthy baby with no problems this time. Better luck next year getting those girls.


----------



## Missy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah well. You win some you loose some. He is such a sweet little fella. Quite active already too


----------



## Missy (Jun 3, 2012)

More Pictures of my new little man:














And one of Cami for good measure


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful boy you have there! And Cami is a doll!


----------

